# Looking For Agtek EW3D w/ PDF Utility



## Indy151 (May 10, 2010)

I did a search before posting this and did not find anything recent.
I'm looking for an EW3d key to buy. Are there any out there right now?
For less than retail?

Thanks.


----------



## Krista (Nov 1, 2010)

*Are you still looking for an Agtek key?*


----------



## prichards (Jan 7, 2011)

*Are you still looking?*

*Agtek Earthwork 3D* 
Just saw this post and thread - our company recently closed - and I have key for Agtek Earthwork 3D I'd sell for $3,000. Also a Gitco Roll up Digitizer Board w/ carrying case (board has some damaged grid lines which can by repaired) we'd throw in for an extra $250. Plus shipping costs. if you choose to register this key with Agtek - you'd need to pay their transfer fees.


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## prichards (Jan 7, 2011)

*Just an icon?*

Hi Dan - just an icon? rolling it's eyes no less - no message? 
P


----------



## Patriot E W S (May 30, 2008)

*Agtek in Las Vegas*

Are you still looking for an Agtek Key? I found one for sale in Vegas for $3500.00 Email me and I can get you the contact info. [email protected]


----------



## Sam Nelson (Mar 27, 2011)

Indy151 said:


> I did a search before posting this and did not find anything recent.
> I'm looking for an EW3d key to buy. Are there any out there right now?
> For less than retail?
> 
> Thanks.


I've got a lot more than a key for sale. I could email you a list and then discuss what you could use.
[email protected].

Sam


----------

